# Ryanair +checking in on-line?



## BillK (10 Mar 2011)

MrsK and I have been invited down to the south of France. We intend flying into Toulon using Ryanair and I'm a bit puzzled by the on-line check part of the process. (It's been a long time since we flew with Ryanair.)

I have little problem with the check-in on the outbound leg, but am a bit puzzled about checking in for the inbound leg.

Do I check in for both legs from home?

Page 3 of the 13 page Terms & Conditions of Carriage seem to suggest that this is the case. 

" Each Boarding Pass must be printed and presented on an individual A4 Page."

I _*think*_ this means I can do both check-ins from home before we leave home, but given the stories I read about Ryanair I would prefer to be sure.

Many thanks  

BillK


----------



## niceoneted (10 Mar 2011)

Yes you can check in and print boarding passes for both legs. That is what I do if going for few days or a week.


----------



## BillK (10 Mar 2011)

Thanks Ted!  Nice one!


----------



## gipimann (10 Mar 2011)

Bill, the boarding passes will automatically be printed on separate pages for you so no need to worry about settings, etc!

You can check in up to 15 days ahead, so once your return trip is within 15 days of departure from Ireland, you can do all the work before you leave.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sophietk (11 Mar 2011)

Or you can have your boarding pass printed at airport at the check in desk/bag drop and pay the very  reasonable €40 "Airport Boarding Card Re-issue Fee"! They must  be using some very fancy ink in their printers!


----------



## BillK (11 Mar 2011)

Sophietk said:


> Or you can have your boarding pass printed at airport at the check in desk/bag drop and pay the very reasonable €40 "Airport Boarding Card Re-issue Fee"! They must be using some very fancy ink in their printers!


 

I'd better not forget as MrsK has hidden her purse!


----------



## moonman (11 Mar 2011)

when i am away for more than 15 days i use internet cafes to print the boarding passes in spain they work out about 70cent for the 2 of them dont forget to ask the person running the cafe that you want them in b and w otherwise they can cost up to 3 euro and they are torn up in no time


----------



## moonman (19 Jan 2012)

in the latest set of new charges .they have increased the charge for not having a boarding card printed when you arrive at the gate. has increased from 40 to 60 euro.


----------



## elcato (19 Jan 2012)

> in the latest set of new charges .they have increased the charge for not  having a boarding card printed when you arrive at the gate. has  increased from 40 to 60 euro.


Inflation. The price of being an idiot has risen by 50%.


----------



## Sandals (19 Jan 2012)

As moonman said set your home printer for black and white as I had always printed my in colour and its alot of ink, last trip I printed in low quality black ink and they scanned fine going out.


----------



## runner (19 Jan 2012)

I was going with Ryanair over Xmass for 18 days, and still managed to print the return stuff before I left, so its always advisabe to check the day you are leaving as it saves hassle of printing them abroad.


----------



## Laramie (19 Jan 2012)

moonman said:


> when i am away for more than 15 days i use internet cafes to print the boarding passes in spain they work out about 70cent for the 2 of them dont forget to ask the person running the cafe that you want them in b and w otherwise they can cost up to 3 euro and they are torn up in no time


 
Most public libraries will allow you use their internet for up to an hour, or join when there. They might charge 20c per sheet.

Why fly Toulon. Would Marseille or Nice have worked?


----------



## moonman (19 Jan 2012)

very good laramie but for me it would be difficult to join a public library in malaga - lisbon - or verona which are the areas i visit most . i am not trying to be smart, i just find it easier, and 2 boarding passes work out on average about 70 cent, and  the internet cafes are normally well lit up and easy to find. i have also found that the people who operate them have a few languages and are very helpful.


----------



## BillK (19 Jan 2012)

Laramie said:


> Most public libraries will allow you use their internet for up to an hour, or join when there. They might charge 20c per sheet.
> 
> Why fly Toulon. Would Marseille or Nice have worked?


 
It's a much nicer drive from Toulon to La Croix Valmer: Nice to LCV is mostly motorway driving and it's much further. LCV is between Cavalaire and St Tropez so Toulon is also closer that Marseilles.


----------



## Laramie (20 Jan 2012)

moonman said:


> very good laramie but for me it would be difficult to join a public library in malaga - lisbon - or verona which are the areas i visit most . i am not trying to be smart, i just find it easier, and 2 boarding passes work out on average about 70 cent, and the internet cafes are normally well lit up and easy to find. i have also found that the people who operate them have a few languages and are very helpful.


 
I have also used internet Cafe's and they can be fine. Certainly if I was visiting a place on a regular basis I would check out the local libraries as you get free use of the internet and printing costs are neglible.


----------



## micmclo (20 Jan 2012)

If for some reason your page won't scan at security just head to any Ryanair desk and they'll print you a pass no problem, no charge

My printer is a bit dodgy, it's prints alright but not sharp enough and not enough to get a barcode recognized

I was convinced I'd be lashed with a charge and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## so-crates (21 Jan 2012)

Shush micmclo! What will you do when Mike reads this and has the bright idea that charging a "dodgy printer" fee might bring in a few more shekels


----------

